# Would this work to melt palladium powder with a DC line feed Welder



## Sorrycantseeme (Mar 26, 2020)

This might be a really stupid question but if I was to obtain or fabricate tiny box maybe 2" by 2" by 4" tall & leave a small opening in the top of the box enough for tip of flux core welder could I pack this contraption with palladium powder & feed a bunch of weld into this box would it melt the palladium powder? 


Then could I just dissolve that steel with hcl leaving palladium metal or Is this just a foolish idea . 

I just hate how the powder wants to jump everywhere, and time it takes to bring it to melt.

This is probably the dumbest question ever and I was wondering if those $200 HHO torch would work pretty easy .


----------



## Lino1406 (Mar 26, 2020)

"tip of flux core welder" is less than 500C and the contact area too small


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Mar 27, 2020)

How well would one of those HHO $200units work in melting palladium powder. Would I be able to melt 4-5 grams at a time?


----------



## kjavanb123 (Mar 27, 2020)

Alternatively you can use lead smelting the Palladium powder, followed by cupelation of lead will leave you with a pure palladium bead.

Regards
KJ


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Mar 27, 2020)

I think your saying I can melt some lead and add the palladium powder to the lead and continue melting .
Then after I am finished remelt the lead to exact temp it begins to melt and stop when the lead melts away leaving palladium metal.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 27, 2020)

look up cupelation.


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Mar 27, 2020)

I don't quite get it ? So I add the lead after heating the powder , or melt the lead first . Then I will have the two together and I seperate by melting to leads temp.


----------



## butcher (Mar 27, 2020)

keep reading until it clicks study simple fire assay's...

In the melt, the litharge along with the other flux in the melt the molten lead becomes a collector for the other metals...

The lead button scorified can be oxidized under the flame of a torch or in an oven and the lead oxides are absorbed in a bone ash cupel or on a layer of bone ash powder, in magnesium cupel, portland cement... 

The button then normally parted in nitric acid...


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Mar 28, 2020)

I just heated the CRAp out of this powder with a oxy propane torch and it started to act like Mercury when Mercury collects gold but the lead started to collect collect little particles
https://photos.app.goo.gl/ivG1bScqUkadEgoq5


----------



## kjavanb123 (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi

Sorry for late respond here. Please try the following;

1- Collect all powder and bead you have in uour picture

2- Put them in a graphite cruicble (they are black color and shape like a glass)

3- Add about 50 grams of lead metal and melt it and make sure you swirl the crucible to let molten lead dissolve palladium powder.

4- After about 5-6 mins of step 3, pour the lead into a mold and let it cool, 

5- Fill out that melting dish of yours with Portland cement, use the bottom of another curved dish like melting dish and press down on cement to make it shallow at the center.

6- In a ventilated area or fume hood, place the lead button in the center of melting dish filled and pressed with cement called cupel, and use the torch and melt the lead button then lower the heat and let the oxygen oxidize the lead

7- Continue till all lead is melted and absorbed to cement. That should leave you with palladium bead.

Best
KJ


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Mar 29, 2020)

I was melting this on a flat piece of the highest grade stainless steel used for almond hulling machines . 
It looks like I'm going to have to buy a graphite crucible and some Portland cement .
With the cement do I have to make some kind of diy coffee can foundry or cupel or can I just put cement in a coffee can or steel container. 
Does this look like any pgm are in this ?
https://photos.app.goo.gl/sgV9npQxeRGVzYWt5


----------



## kjavanb123 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi

The dark gray powder resembles PGM black, but it will be shown after cupelation.

For cupel you need a dish similar to white melting dishes, any material except plastic can be used for cupel.

You may want to watch the following video by a member here OwlTec I believe that shows how cupeling is done using a torch.

https://youtu.be/hyDlrVgJETw

Best regards
KJ


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (Mar 29, 2020)

At beginning of cupel in 30 seconds what Was the square ingot shaped melt in the very beginning?


----------

